# Stanley Victor 20 1/2



## Newboy1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Guys - I've been picking up quite a few user hand tools lately, and found a Victor 20 1/2 plane for sale in decent condition. I would say 70% japanning, and the guy is asking $30 for it. Does anyone have any thoughts on these tools? I do not know if I really ever have a need for a circular plane, but I would hate to need one and not have jumped on it when I saw it. Thoughts on it? Worth picking up?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

For $30 id buy it just to have it but then again ive got a vintage tool problem.


----------



## Newboy1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chrisstef - I was thinking the same thing, but with a baby on the way I'm not 100% sure if I should drop (meaning, not sure I could hide $30 from my wife) the money just to have it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I can dig what youre saying in that regard (see profile pic). I honestly doubt youd actually find a real use for that style of plane. Most everything that it can do can be done with a spokeshave or a rasp IMO.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

$30 is a great price. Buy it and put it on eBay…


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Buy it. I have a 113 and have actually used it. For $30 as Wayne C says you can always put it on ebay and get way more. check out the 201/2's that are listed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Victors were made by Stanley. I didn't realize that line had specialty planes like the 20 1/2. It may very well be a Stanley with a Victor cap, but I have been wrong before.

Edit: Yep, I was wrong, they did make one in the Victor line. $30 is a steal.


----------



## Newboy1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a Photo of it Don. According to Patrick's Blood and Gore (http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan3.htm#num20.5) It is a victor - as you said made by Stanley. Still waiting on the guy to respond to my email to go look at them. He has a Bailey #8 that looks like it has a chip out of the sidewall near the toe. Hoping he is willing to make a deal on them. Guessing the chip where it is isnt a huge deal for a user. Been keeping my eyes out for a #7 or 8.


----------

